# crayfish flies



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just picked up a bunch of crayfish flies off ebay for cheap.Wanted to know if anyone has used them bass fishing before with any luck? THANKS


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes, absolutely for smallies!! what pattern? I get them down and crawl them over rocks...hold on tight!!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

They look like the softshell patern.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Great flies! Works great for anything that swims.
Here is one of mine that I make


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Great flies! Works great for anything that swims.
> Here is one of mine that I make


DANG BOY, you got some talent !! can i get some info on what you use on that. THAT LOOKS SWEET !!

Have you ever tried tying that on a small 1/80 or 1/64 oz. jig head.
I think the gills, and smallies would just kill that.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

wow!!!! that is hot!


frank


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I will post a receipe later this evening. Works great on trouts also.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

looks good to me. I have made some crayfish flys called skips dad heres the link. http://www.flyfishohio.com/Skip's_Dad.htm


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Those were my first ones I tied when I started fly tying. I got Skip's book. But I didn't have to much good luck on them cause I kept losing them on the bottom, but I caught a few fish on them.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Check out this crayfish pattern http://flyanglersonline.com/flytying/intermediate/part41.php Looks pretty complicated though.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

That looks good also and very similar to mine almost. There is probably more than a 1000 ways to make crayfish patterns I am sure. I like that carapace with epoxy coating but it would make it to hard so I would use softex instead. I love this stuff.


----------



## superart (Nov 19, 2007)

I like the foxy red clouser for a crayfish. Pretty easy to make, only one material (fox fur, some flash material if you like) and very effective for smallies, trout, carp etc. Works for me.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

superart said:


> I like the foxy red clouser for a crayfish. Pretty easy to make, only one material (fox fur, some flash material if you like) and very effective for smallies, trout, carp etc. Works for me.


Post a picture if you can as like to see it. Simplicity is better than spending more 10 min on a fly.


----------



## superart (Nov 19, 2007)

Let me take a photo of one I'm not too ashamed of later and I will. Got the pattern from the book "Fly Fishing Warm Water Rivers: Lesson's I've Learned on Ohio's Great Miami" By Joseph D. Cornwall. Met the auther at the Cincinnati fly fishing show. Nice guy and great and informative book. I recommend it highly. (got mine autographed  )


----------

